# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ορτύκια

## karakonstantakis

*Εχω ένα θεματάκι με τα Ορτύκια μου, που με προβληματίζει αρκετά και έχει να κάνει με τα αυγά...τα οποία δεν παίρνω... !!! Είναι ευρέως γνωστό ότι τα αβγά ορτυκιού έχουν πέντε φορές περισσότερο βιταμίνη Α και Β1 από αυτά της κότας καθώς και μειωμένη χοληστερόλη... 
Ξεκαθαρίζω ότι τα αυγά τα θέλω για να τα βάζω στα πουλιά σε μερίδες αλλά και σε αυγοτροφή...και όχι για να τα τρώμε εμείς, αν και δοκίμασα και είναι πολύ γευστικά*  :Happy0062: *

Να πάρουμε όμως τα πράγματα από την αρχή...

23 Ιανουαρίου 2012 αγόρασα 5 ορτύκια. Συγκεκριμένα μετά από πρόταση του ίδιου του Εκτροφέα, πήρα 2 αρσενικά και 3 θηλυκά !! Τα έβαλα στην κλούβα απογευματάκι απ' όσο θυμάμαι...και την επόμενη το πρωί βρήκα 3 αυγά τους (προφανώς είχαν προετοιμαστεί από το "κοτέτσι" του εκτροφέα) !! 
Από εκείνη λοιπόν την μέρα αυγό δεν ξανά πήρα ΠΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!! 
Τροφή δίνω το λεγόμενο "ωοτοκίας" για να κάνουν αυγά...αλλά...τπτ !!!

ΤΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΊΝΕΙ ?????????  ΤΙ ΠΡΈΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΆΝΩ ??????? 

μερικές φώτο απο τα Ορτύκια μου

*
















 :Happy0062:

----------


## mitsman

Καπου πανε τα αυγα!!!! μηπως εχεις κανενα ποντικο?????? μηπως τα κανουν καπου που δεν βλεπεις????? 

εγω καποτε ειχα ορτυκια και τα ταιζα σκετο φυραμα ο τραγικος...... και αυγα εκαναν συνεχεια στα σιδερα πανω

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με τίποτα...μα με τίποτα όμως !!  Εδώ δεν μπορεί να περάσει κουνούπι μέσα....η σήτα αλουμινίου είναι χωνεμένοι εξωτερικά μέσα στο μπετό και μάλιστα είναι και άθικτη !!! Γενικός δεν υπάρχει περίπτωσει να περάσει τίποτα μέσα !! Αφού ξέρεις ότι δεν άφησα τίποτα στην τύχη !! Η κλούβα είναι μόλις 2χ1.5....έψαξα παντού στον λίγο αυτόν χώρο....έχω αλλάξει 3 φορές το άχυρο κάτω...δεν υπάρχει αυγό μέσα...   *  :eek:

----------


## Efthimis98

*Μηπως φταιει τιποτα η διατορφη που τους κανεις.
Εννοω η τροφη αυτη που ειναι για να κανουν πολλα αυγα τελικα εχει το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα και ''εμποδιζει'' τα ορτυκια να κανουν αυγα;
Τους βαζεις στα ορτυκια φρουτα και λαχανικα;
Τους εχεις μια πλουσια διατροφη;

Μπας και ειναι μικρα σε ηλικια,αλλα αφου εχουν κανει αυγα εστω και μια φορα...τι να πω....!
Εκτος και αν δεν νιωθουν βολικα μεσα στην κλουβα με τα καναρινια!Και ετσι ''δεν θελουν να φερουν στον κοσμο τα αυγα τους''........

Να σε ρωτησω κατι ακομα λιγο...τα ορτυκια σαν ειδος πετανε;
Αν ναι τα δικα σου πετανε;

Γιατι αν δεν πετανε θα μπορουσες να κανει εναν περιφραγμενο μερος στον κηπο σου με ψηλο φραχτη και να τα βαζεις να βοσκησουν σε αγριο χορταρακι που θα εχεις φυτεψει;
Το λεω διοτι αυτο μπορει να βοηθησει στην ''φυσικη ζωη'' του.......χωρις αχυρα,μονο πρασινο!
Δεν σου λεω να τα βγαλεις απο την κλουβα εντελως,αλλα καλο θα ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου καλο θα ηταν να τα βαζεις για 4-5 ωρες σε ενα περιφραγμενο μερος με αρκετο ''αγριο πρασινο!'' (πχ. απο το βουνο που εχεις απεναντι να βγαλεις μερικα φυτα και να τα φυτεψεις στον περιφραγμενο χωρο!

Επισης ενας αλλος παραγοντας που μπορει να τα επιρεασει ειναι η ελληψη ασβεστιου!

* Υποθεσεις κανω....σε παρακαλω απαντησε σε αυτες τις ερωτησεις!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευθύμη από διατροφή δίνω το φύραμα ωοτοκίας και αρκετά συχνά φρέσκια ξινήθρα από τον κήπο μου καθώς και ζωχο. Αραιά και που, τους πετάω μέσα καρότο τριμμένο που δίνω και στα Καναρίνια, καθώς και άλλα διάφορα χορταρικά τα οποία δεν τους δίνουν καν σημασία...αγριοράδικο, βρούβες κ.α. !!! Πόσο πιο πλούσια διατροφή*  ::  !!
*
Αν είναι μικρά τα Ορτύκια σε ηλικία δεν νομίζω γιατί έδωσαν αυγά την πρώτη μέρα....
Τα Ορτύκια πετάνε άνετα αν τα αφήσεις έξω....θα εξαφανιστούν !!

Λές να είναι από έληψη Ασβεστίου ??? 

Τι να πω.....*  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

*Χαχαχα...αρα απο διατροφη ειμαστε κομπλε! 

Μαλλον για εληψη ασβεστιου μου κανει...
Αμα μπορεις...οταν βραζεις αυγο για τα καναρινια,βρασε και λιγο για τα ορτυκια και δωσε το αυγα/α σε αυτα με το τσοφλι! 
Ετσι θα περνουν καποια ποσοτητα ασβεστιου...

Για να περιμενουμε λιγο και τον Δημητρη jk2 που ξερει περισσοτερα για αυτα...!!! (διατροφη,ασβαστιο,υγεια κ.τ.λ. )*

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φιλε μπας και υποφερουν απο στρεςς και γί αυτο δε κανουνε αυγα?
Οπως ειπες κανανε την πρωτη μερα, αρα δεν φαινεται να εχουν κατι το παθολογικο.
Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε μου με το συγκεκριμενο ειδος και αρα εικασιες κανω.
Φιλικα.

----------


## andreascrete

Αλέξανδρε όπως και εγώ σου είπα παλιότερα βάζουμε πολλά θηλυκά για ένα σεξουαλικά υπερδραστήριο ορτύκι αρσενικό γιατί τα κυνηγάει συνέχεια και τα τρελαίνει! Εσύ έβαλες 2 αρσενικά με 3 θηλυκά και η αναλογία δεν είναι σωστή(πολύ κυνήγι και καυγάδες!)....θές ακόμα 3 θηλυκά το λιγότερο, τότε μάλλον θα ξαναβγάλεις και αυγά!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λοιπόν δεν κρατήθηκα και βρήκα το τηλέφωνο του Εκτροφέα "Γιάννή" απ' όπου πήρα τα 5 Ορτύκια !! Με θυμήθηκε αμέσως.... Αφού του είπα την περίπτωση όπως ακριβώς παραπάνω... και αφού τα έχασε..δεν μπορούσε να πιστέψει ότι δεν παίρνω αυγά...μου είπε τα εξής :

Κατά πρώτον κόψιμο του ράμφους στα 2 αρσενικά με ψαλιδάκι (τσιμπάει πολύ βίαια τα θηλυκά) με αποτέλεσμα την μη σωστή συμβίωσει τους. Μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ότι τα Ορτύκια πρέπει να νιώθουν χαρούμενα στο χώρο που τα έχουμε ! Αλλιώς δεν κάνουν αυγά !!!!!!!!!! 

Κατά δεύτερον η τροφή που τους δίνω είναι η σωστή , με συμπλήρωμα ξινήθρα !!!!

Κατά Τρίτον και ποιο σημαντικό όπως σωστά παρατηρεί ο Ανδρέας, και που όντος μου το είχε πει απ'εξαρχής , πρέπει να έχουμε πληθώρα θηλυκά !!! Συμφωνήσαμε λοιπών για ακόμα 3 θηλυκά άμεσα !! Δηλαδή θα έχω ένα σύνολο με 2 Αρσενικά και 6 θηλυκά !!! 

Τέλος τον παρακάλεσα να έρθει αύριο με τα 3 θηλυκά στον δικό μου χώρο ώστε να δει με τα μάτια του σε τη περιβάλλον τα έχω , και να μου δείξει στην πράξη πως κόβουμε το μυτερό ράμφος τον Αρσενικόν Ορτυκιών !!!  

Μου είπε και άλλα στο τηλέφωνο τα οποία δεν τα θυμάμαι.... Αύριο πιστεύω ότι θα αποκομίσω άλλο ένα καλό μάθημα !!!! 

* Περιττό να πω ότι όταν του περιέγραψα σε τι περιβάλλον έχω τα Ορτύκια μου.....έμεινε....χαχαχαχαχα εσύ λέει πρέπει να τα έχεις σε παλάτι κυριολεκτικά...χαχαχαχα αύριο που θα τα δει από κοντά....θα μείνει κόκαλο... *  ::  :Party0038:  ::  :Party0038:  ::

----------


## epanomizoo

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι.
μαλλον θεμα συμπεριφορας πρεπει λογικα να ειναι.ειναι πολυ κακα πτηνα στο θεμα ζευγαρωματος.
εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν τρωνε τα ιδια τα αυγα τους? συμβαινει συχνα με φασιανους ορτυκια.
δοκιμασε και λιγο γρασιδι και τριφυλλι τους αρεσει.
οσο για το κοψιμο του ραμφους προσωπικα ειμαι κατα των αποραμφισμων και γενικα κατα των καθε ειδους ακρωτηριασμων αν και ειναι η συνηθισμενη τακτικη στη βιομηχανοποιημενη εκτροφη.
το ακρο του ραμφους ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο μεροσ ,οσο τα ακρα των δαχτυλων μας. ειναι σα να σου κοβουν τα ακρα απο τα δαχτυλα. μη πιστεψεις οτι δεν τα ποναει .τα ποναει .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*κ. Σταύρο καλημέρα !!! Τα αυγά δεν τα τρώνε σίγουρα. 2 μήνες δεν μπορεί... κάτι θα είχα προσέξει αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο !! Τριφύλλι & γρασίδι που μου συστήνεται θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό !! Οσο για το ράμφος μου φαίνεται και μένα πολύ σωστό να μην το κόψουμε !! Δεν γνωρίζω σχεδόν τίποτα από αυτά, και μάλιστα το μεσημεράκι αν τελικά έρθει ο εκτροφέας θα του μεταφέρω την άποψη σου, και θα του πω να μην κόψουμε ράμφος τουλάχιστον για τώρα. Ας δούμε πως πάνε τα πράγματα με την προσθήκη των τριών θηλυκών και βλέπουμε !! Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυγά θα πάρω σύντομα !*  :Happy0062:

----------


## epanomizoo

και εγω ετσι πιστευω. νομιζω οτι για τα ορτυκια η αναλογια κοκορα με κοτες ειναι ιδια με τις κοτες. 1 προς 7 .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο. ισως μια ιδεα ειναι να χωρισεις τη κλουβα στα 2 να μη μαλωνουν τα αρσενικα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολλά θα κριθούν της επόμενες μέρες !!! Εχω και έναν θείο στο χωριό που τώρα τελευταία έχει στην κατοχή του ένα ζευγάρι Πέρδικες και μου έχει τάξει ένα ζευγαράκι και έμενα.... Τι λες γι΄αυτό Σταύρο ?? Θα κάνουν "χωριό" ΠΕΡΔΙΚΕΣ & ΟΡΤΥΚΙΑ ??? 

2 φώτο να ομορφήνουμε το ποστ !!! 
*

----------


## andreascrete

Δεν ξέρω αλέξανδρε, μου μοιάζει πάρα πολύ περιορισμένος ο χώρος για 8 ορτύκια και 2 πέρδικες!, σίγουρα θα έχεις πρόβλημα με καυγάδες και τσιμπίματα! ...εγώ θα σου έλεγα να μην πάρεις πέρδικές και να δώσεις πίσω το ένα αρσενικό ορτύκι στο κύριο που θα σου φέρει τα 3 νέα θηλυκά.
Οπότε θα έχεις ένα αρσενικό ορτύκι με 6 θηλυκά και έτσι θα υπάρξει ηρεμία στο κοτέτσι, και εγώ είμαι κατά για κόψιμο ράμφους πέρα ότι τα πουλιά πονάνε είναι και αντιαισθητικό να βλέπεις ένα κουτσουρεμένο πρόσωπο πουλιού!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλημέρα Ανδρέα !!!!!!!!! Για της Πέρδικες λες μικρός ο χώρος έτσι ?? καλός !!! 
Για να του επιστρέψω το ένα Αρσενικό πίσω δεν νομίζω να το δεκτή !! Κόψιμο ράμφους...όχι όχι δεν θα τον αφήσω είναι αμαρτία όντως... αν και αυτός αν θυμάμαι καλά μου είπε να του κόψω ίσα-ίσα να μην τσιμπάει...* ​

----------


## andreascrete

Ρώτα τον όταν έρθει αν γίνεται να σου φέρει 4 θηλυκά και να σε χρεώσει για 3 και να πάρει το ένα αρσενικό πίσω! ....δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα μιας και δεν κοστίζουν ακριβά και δεν θα ήθελε ίσως να δυσαρεστήσει ένα πελάτη για 4 -5 ευρώ κόστος!
Ρώτα και δεν έχεις κάτι να χάσεις!....στο κάτω -κάτω θα το πουλήσει στο μέλλον.

----------


## mixalis91

το ιδο ειχα παθεικ εγω περυσι,  ειχα παρει μερικα ορτυκια απο εκτροφειο ορτυκιων εδω. την επομενη μερα γεννησαν και μετα ειδα παλι αυγο τον ιουνιο-τελη σεπτεμβρη. φετος παλι δεν αρχισαν να γεννανε.

----------


## vag21

για μενα σαν καλυτερη λυση μου ακουγετε αυτη του αντρεα.δωσε το ενα αρσενικο και παρε 3 θηλυκα ακομη.

----------


## andreascrete

Μιά άλλη λύση είναι η εξής!.....κράτα ένα αρσενικό ορτύκι με 3 θηλυκά και δώσε τα υπόλοιπα στον συγγενή σου και πάρε απο αυτόν το ζευγάρι πέρδικες, αν έχεις λιγότερα πουλιά στο έδαφος δεν νομίζω να μαλώνουν και η αρσενική πέρδικα έχει και ωραία φωνή όταν λαλεί τα ξημερώματα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτό ταιριάζει καλύτερα Ανδρέα !!!!!! Μόλις με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο εκτροφέας....αύριο θα έρθει τελικά... !! Εν αναμονή...*  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## zweet

καλησπερα και απο εμενα.
εχω και εγω 4 ορτυκια, ειχα 7 αλλα απο ατυχια ενας ποντικος βρηκε μια τρυπα τον χειμωνα και εφαγε τα 3 (η τρυπα διορθωθηκε)
κατ αρχην θελω να γραψω οτι τα πουλια ηταν φανερα σοκαρισμενα για πολλες ημερες δεν ξερω αν ηταν ιδεα μου αλλα σαν να ειχαν στεναχωρημενο υφος.. 
τελος παντων στο θεμα μας , και εμενα δεν μου εκαναν αυγα το χειμωνα , δηλαδη εκαναν περιστασιακα.
αυτο ομως που εχω παρατηρησει και ειναι σημαντικο ειναι οτι οταν παιρνω ολα τα αυγουλακια τους, τα πουλακια (ισως στεναχωριουνται) σταματανε να κανουν αυγα για καμια εβδομαδα ισως και παραπανω , ισως και παρακατω. αν δεν τα πειραξω γεμιζει με αυγα η φωλιτσα η οποια ειναι (ισως βοηθησει)
μια γλαστρα που της εχω κοψει τον πατω και εχω δημιουργησει 2 πορτουλες με το ψαλιδι στο πανω μερος.
η γλαστρα ειναι σγυρισμενη αναποδα (ο πατος προς τα πανω).
γενικα τους αρεσει να εχουν λαβυρινθοειδες το πισω μερος του κλουβιου τους, να εχουν σημεια οπου να μην εχεις τουλαχιστον απο μπροστα οπτικη επαφη.
απο πανω δεν τα πειραζει τοσο, ομως μπορεις να βαλεις κατι που να χωραει το ματι να δει αν εχουν αυγα και να μπορεις να τα παρεις.
μια ιδεα αλλη που εχω κανει , εχω κοψει ενα μεγαλο κουτι ξυλινο χωρις καπακι και εχω κανει 4 πορτες.. τρελλενονται να μπενοβγαινουν απο τη μια πλευρα στην αλλη!
γενικα πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει πολυ να τους κανεις κρυψωνες και θα δεις συντομα αυγα αρκει να μην τα παιρνεις ολα οταν τα βρισκεις..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολλή ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά !!!! Είναι όντως έτσι και το παρατηρώ και εγώ με τους θάμνους που έχω μέσα.... συνεχώς τα βλέπω μπαίνουν και να βγαίνουν σαν τρελά... κρύβονται κιόλας εκεί μέσα... *

----------


## epanomizoo

η ιδεα με την ανταλαγη του αρσενικου οποτε παιρνεις 4 θηλυκα ειναι η καλυτερη θα ελεγα. πραγματι τους αρεσει να κρυβονται οποτε κανε διαφορες κρυψωνες.τωρα για περδικες μαζι δεν ξερω .αν μου ελεγες οτι ηθελες να βαλεις φασιανους μαζι τους θα σου ελεγα κατηγορηματικα οχι γιατι θα τα ρημαζαν. οι περδικες δεν ξερω αν ειναι τοσο επιθετικες οσο οι φασιανοι. μπορεις να δοκιμασεις ομως αν δεις μαλωματα χωρισετα αμεσως. ιδανικα δεν πρεπει να βαζουμε στο ιδιο κλουβι πτηνα που εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα μεγεθους γιατι οπως καταλαβαινεις τα μικρα ειδη εχουν σοβαρο μειονεκτημα σε περιπτωση καυγα και οταν ο χωρος ειναι περιορισμενος μπορει να αποβει μοιραιο.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα παιδιά !! Πριν λίγο ήρθε ο εκτροφέας με τα 3 Ορτύκια τα οποία είναι είδη μέσα στην κλούβα !! Του είπα να μην κόψουμε ράμφος....και ο Γιάννης ήταν κάθετος...πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κοπεί το ράμφος αν θέλεις αυγά μου είπε !! Πάνω από 15 χρόνια εκτρέφω Ορτύκια & Πέρδικες...μην ανησυχείς δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα !! Του έπιασα τα αρσενικά μετά από υπόδειξη δικιά του (με μια ματιά και μπαμ μπαμ) αναγνώρισε τα Αρσενικά...και τους έκοψε ίσα ίσα την μύτη που κάνει μπροστά το ράμφος...όπως μου είχε πει και τηλεφωνικά !! 
Τα 3 Ορτύκια που έφερε κανονικά είναι να ξεκινήσουν σε λιγότερο από μήνα να δίνουν αυγά !! Επίσης καλύτερα 2 αρσενικά με 6 θηλυκά ώστε αν πάθει κάτι λέει ο ένας Αρσενικός να έχω και δεύτερο.....έχει λέει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον... !!  
Τον ρώτησα αν μπορώ σε αυτόν τον χώρο να βάλω 1 ζευγάρι Πέρδικες και αν θα έχουν πρόβλημα συμβίωσις μεταξύ τους, και μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα και ότι χώρος είναι μια χαρά. Μάλιστα ο ίδιος τα μεγαλώνει σε μικρότερο χώρο από τον δικό μου Πέρδικες & Ορτύκια μαζί !! 
Αυτά τα ολίγα και άντε να δούμε τη θα γίνει...... θα πάρω αυγά ?? *  :: *


σχετικές σημειώσεις :
Κόστος Ορτυκιού 3.5 ευρώ !! 
Κόστος αυγού βατεμένου για κλωσσομηχανη 0.50 λεπτά
Κόστος αυγού για κατανάλωση 0.20 λεπτά (καλύτερη ομελέτα σφουγγάτο δεν υπάρχει)*  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## andreascrete

Καλά, βάλε και ένα ζευγάρι πέρδικες και αν δείς σκοτωμούς βάλτες σε μια ζευγαρώστρα και απλά δώστα πίσω τα πουλιά στο χωριό!

----------


## tonis!

χωρος 2χ1,5 δεν ειναι υπερβολικα μικρος για δεκα πουλιά και μάλιστα διαφορετικών ειδών?

----------


## karakonstantakis

> χωρος 2χ1,5 δεν ειναι υπερβολικα μικρος για δεκα πουλιά και μάλιστα διαφορετικών ειδών?



*8 Ορτύκια και το ζευγάρι Πέρδικες ναι ίσως να είναι όντος υπερβολή , αλλά λέω να το δοκιμάσω και αν δω σκοτωμούς τα στέλνω στο χωριό !! Και ξανά λέω ότι η Πέρδικες δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα της βάλω. Απλώς μια σκέψη....*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το πρώτο αυγουλάκι μετά από την προσθήκη 3 ακόμα θηλυκών !!!! Επιτέλους πήραν μπροστά... !!!* 



*Αντε να φτιάξουμε σιγά σιγά την καλύτερη αυγοτροφή σε πρωτεΐνες.... κλπ κλπ !!!   Εννοείτε και την καλύτερη ομελέτα για μας !!!*  ::

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ο αδερφος μου εχει μια κλουβα 15 τμ περιπου και εχει μεσα 4 ορτικια αλλα οχι τα συνηθισμένα
ειναι μικροσομα και το χρώμα τους ειναι κατι σαν μπλε και στο τελείωμα των φτερων τους απο κατω εχουν 
λιγο μπορντο , δεν τα εχω πρόχειρα σε φωτογραφία .
Εχει κανει το λαθος και εχει δυο αρσενικα και δυο θηλυκα μονο .
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω βλεπουμε πολλα βατεματα μπροστα στα ματια μας δεν εχουμε δει ουτε ενα αυγο στα δυο χρονια περιπου 
που τα εχουμε . 
καμοια γνωμη ?

----------


## Θοδωρής

TΟ βρηκα στο ιντερνετ και σας το  ανεβαζω να το δειτε το ιδος του .
Αυτο ειναι αρσενικο , τα θηλυκα δεν εχουν τα ασπρα σημάδια στο κεφαλι

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Από ότι κατάλαβα Θοδωρή είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα !!! 2 αρσενικά θέλουν το λιγότερο άλλα 7-8 ίσως και παραπάνω θηλυκά !!! 
Εβαλα παραπάνω θηλυκά και επιτέλους άρχισα να παίρνω αυγά !!

*Αν μπορείς ρώτησε τον αδερφό σου,ποια ράτσα είναι τα Ορτύκια του !!! Πανέμορφο !!!!!!!!!!  *

----------


## andreascrete

Άστο αλέξανδρε αυτό το ορτύκι το πουλανε σαν κατοικίδιο και οι τιμές είναι απλησίαστες....περιορίσου στα κοινά ορτύκια! ::

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν σου λεω με σιγουρια αλλα ισος να ειναι Βελγιου (δεν το λεω με σιγουρια ομως εχω την εντυπωση πως κατι τετοιο ειχα ακουσει) .
Ειναι αρκετα μικρόσωμα σαν κοτοπουλακια , εχουν πολυ πλακα .
Τωρα σιγα μην τον πείσω να παρει αλλα 7-8 θηλυκα , θα του το πω , μακαρι ομως να παρει να δουμε κανενα αυγο και μετα σε κλοσομηχανη .
Γιατι ομως και αυτα τα δυο θηλυκα δεν κανουν ουτε τσοφλι ?

----------


## zweet

καλη αρχη!!
εγω χθες ειχα ετοιμασει 14 αυγουλακια να τα βαλω στη μηχανη και εκει που τα πηγενα μου εφυγαν ολα κατω.. τα εβαλα στο ψυγειο..
σημερα θα σου πω αν ηταν νοστημη η ομελετα  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*χαχαχαχαχα έλα ρε συ....τέτοια γκαντεμιά ?? Περιμένω εντυπώσεις από την ομελέτα όποτε την φτιάξεις.....!!!! Πάντως σκέτο αυγουλάκι με αλάτι που το δοκίμασα εγώ δεν κατάλαβα διαφορά !! Σίγουρα όμως ο οργανισμός μου...θα ξέρει καλύτερα καθώς όπως έγραψα στο πρώτο ποστ, έχουν* *πέντε φορές περισσότερο βιταμίνη Α και Β1 από αυτά της κότας καθώς και μειωμένη χοληστερόλη... !!! *

----------


## zweet

λοιπον τα ορτυκισια αυγα δεν τα συνιστω για φαγωμα πευτουν λιγο βαρια  ::  ομως κανουν καλο για να νεογεννητα νομιζω που δεν μπορουν να φανε μονα τους τουλαχιστον ετσι διαπυστωσα.

----------


## aeras

> *Το πρώτο αυγουλάκι μετά από την προσθήκη 3 ακόμα θηλυκών !!!! Επιτέλους πήραν μπροστά... !!!* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Αντε να φτιάξουμε σιγά σιγά την καλύτερη αυγοτροφή σε πρωτεΐνες.... κλπ κλπ !!! Εννοείτε και την καλύτερη ομελέτα για μας !!!*


Και από που είναι συνάγεται  ότι η ζωική πρωτεΐνη στα πτηνά είναι ανώτερη από την φυτική στην διατροφή τους?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η αυγοτροφή πλούσια σε "ζωικές πρωτεΐνες" αποτελεί κλειδί αναπαραγωγικής διατροφής αλλά και της σωστής ανάπτυξης και επιβίωσεις των νεοσσών (που με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως για καρδερίνες) !!*

----------


## mikrokafe1

απο προσωπική μου εμπειρία θέλω να σου πω ότι μετά από ένα μήνα περίπου γενανε αυγά μάλλον λόγω αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος ...

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ ομορφο ορτυκι....... τι χρωματα ειναι αυτα????? μου φαινεται θα ξεκινησω και εγω εκτροφη ορτυκιων

----------


## geofil

Αλήθεια τι τρώνε τα ορτύκια;
Υπάρχει ειδική τροφή;
Φαντάζομαι αν ρωτήσω εκεί που αγοράζω τις ζωοτροφές θα μου πουν "ότι τρων οι κότες"

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιώργο εγώ τους έδινα Ωοτοκίας και φρέσκα χόρτα απ' έξω και έπαιρνα αρκετά αυγά καθημερινά !! *

----------


## epanomizoo

το φυραμα οωτοκιας ειναι καταλληλο  για πτηνα που βρισκονται συνεχως σε κατασταση αναπαραγωγης (αυτα που δινουν αυγα καθε μερα)
τα παραπανω ειναι εξημερωμενα πουλια παραγωγης που για χιλιετιες εκτρεφονται απο ον ανθρωπο για αυτο το λογο.
τα αγρια πτηνα (φασιανοι, αγριοπαπιες ,αγριεσ χηνες κτλ) μπορουν να τρωνε φυραμα οωτοκιας μονο τον ενα 2 μηνες που κραταει η αναπαραγωγη τους
το ασβεστιο στο φυραμα ειναι 6-10 φορες παραπανω απο τις αναγκες των πτηνων εκτος αναπαραγωγης .τα αρσενικα ειναι αυτα που παρουσιαζουν πρωτα προβληματα γιατι δεν αποβαλουν το ασβεστιο κανοντας αυγα .
πχ αν θελει καποιοσ να εκτρεφει πετεινους για χρωματα κτλ χωρις κοτεσ τοτε θα επρεπε να τους ταιζει τροφη για φασιανους 
σε ενα κοτετσι με κοτες και πετεινο ,ο πετεινος ζοριζει τα νεφρα του για να αποβαλει τοσο ασβεστιο. ευτυχως σπανια κραταμε πετεινο για πανω απο 3-4 χρονια οποτε τον σφαζουμε σχετικα νεαρο πριν προλαβει να παρουσιασει προβληματα (αν θεωρησουμε οτι ζουν πανω κατω 10-12 χρονια τοτε αναλογικα με τους ανθρωπους σημαινει οτι τα περισοτερα πτηνα παραγωγης τα σφαζουμε πριν γινουν 30-40 χρονων σε ανθρωπινα χρονια ).οπως και στους ανθρωπους οι νεοι οργανισμοι αντεχουν ταλαιπωρια και σπανια παρουσιαζουν προβληματα ακομη και κατω απο ασχημες συνθηκες 
αν τα ορτυκια δινουν αυγο καθε μερα  μπαινουν σεαυτη την κατηγορια. οπως λεει και ο Αλεξανδρος δινε τους πολυ χορταρι και φρουτα και λαχανικα

----------


## geofil

Τι γίνεται με τα ορτύκια σου φίλε karakonstantakis;
Τα έχεις ακόμα; γεννάνε τακτικά;

Να και τα δικά μου. Είναι περίπου 6 μηνών και ούτε εγώ έχω πάρει αυγά ακόμα. Τα έχω μια εβδομάδα και ίσως είναι ακόμα περίοδος προσαρμογής των πουλιών. Η αναλογία θηλυκών αρσενικών είναι 5 προς 1, η τροφή τους περιλαμβάνει όλα τα απαραίτητα, το περιβάλλον πιστεύω ότι είναι εντάξει. Άρα μάλλον το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να περιμένω.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ τα έδωσα τα Ορτύκια μου Γιώργο !!!! 

Βλέπω τα έχεις πολύ περιποιημένα !! Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και σύντομα θα έχεις μπόλικα αυγουλάκια !! *  ::

----------


## geofil

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. 
Γιατί τα έδωσες αν επιτρέπεται; απ' ότι βλέπω δεν απαιτούν ιδιαίτερο κόπο και χρόνο για την εκτροφή τους.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ηταν γενικά λάθος κίνηση μου να έχω Ορτύκια & καναρίνια μαζί !!! Τα έδωσα σε έναν φίλο που έχει αρκετά !!*

----------


## padelis

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα,
Εχθές και εγώ αγόρασα 4 ορτύκια(1 αρσενικό μάλλον και 3 θηλυκά)Τα ταϊζω σκέτο φύραμα,πάντως αυγό δεν έκαναν από εχθές...Τι προτείνετε για την εκτροφή τους?


 Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το θέμα αυτό είναι γεμάτο με τις πληροφορίες που ζητάς!  :winky:

----------


## giorgos_

Ορτυκια 3 ημερων


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Τι ορτυκια ειναι?????

----------


## giorgos_

Ντοπια και ιταλικα

----------

